# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Synthetic Training Environment, USA

## Airicist2

ste-cft.org

vimeo.com/user17423492

facebook.com/STECFT

Playlist "The STE (Synthetic Training Environment)"

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The U.S. Army, not Meta, is building the metaverse"

by Pete Morrison
July 31, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The U.S. Army, not Meta, is building the metaverse"

by Pete Morrison
July 31, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "World’s Largest Metaverse nobody is talking about"
The US military has partnered with companies like Microsoft, Red 6, Anduril to make virtual world a reality

by Tausif Alam
August 4, 2022

----------

